# Muscle Twitching has me TERRIFIED



## CheeseCurd (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello All,

I am so frustrated I have no idea what else to do. Currently I am suffering with generalized body wide muscle twitching. They initially started in December of this year after I had a twitch in my right shoulder. I decided to google the symptoms and ended up in the worst panic of my life. I thought at first it could be MS and I then learned of ALS and my twitches exploded all over. I went to a neurologist in March who did not want to do the EMG and she said it was something called benign fasciculation syndrome. It took some time but the twitches became less frequent but never went away. In July I had a full physical and my GP stated it was nothing and could be attributed to stress or somatization of symptoms. I began an accelerated nursing program and now I can't concentrate because I am scared to death again because the twitching has come back. 

My biggest problem is the unbelievable amount of discrepancy there is related to the subject. You can look on any site and it states that "muscle twitching" is a sign of MND. There are people who have been diagnosed who say they started out with twitching as their first symptoms. There are people in their 20s saying they have been diagnosed with the illness. Then there are hoards of people who state twitching is related to anxiety and stress. That it is benign if no other symptoms are present. I just do not know what to think.

I am 27 and have never been diagnosed with GAD or anything but I have had a very stressful childhood. Maybe I do need to see a psychiatrist? 

If anyone has these issues please let me know. I would love to discuss them I hate this so much

Report this
❤ 0


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

First of all, stop consulting Dr. Google. I do that a lot too and it just confuses you into thinking you have every disease under the sun. 

Anxiety can definetely cause twitching - everywhere. Most likely that's all it is. If it bothers you, go see your doctor again.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've experienced muscle twitching at times as far back as I can remember. Some things I figured out that trigger mine, are after I eat eggs and after some muscle fatigue like if I was using my hands a lot for something I may end up with muscle twitching in my thumb for instance later on,next day or so. The eggs thing might be due to some allergy or maybe because they are high in acetylcholine which is a neurotransmitter and which can lead to excitatory actions. And yeah I think anxiety can cause twitches as well,maybe because it can cause tense muscles leading to muscle fatigue, I'm just guessing on that.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*This happens to me all the time. I don't think it's anything serious, but it's kind of annoying. The more tense and anxious I am the worse it gets, so I believe it is a contributing factor. What really helped me though was potassium and magnesium supplements,reduced it about 80% for me. I was really low in like all my electrolytes and it was causing twitching and painful muscle spasms. I think it'll only help if it's the cause, but you might want to get your electrolytes tested. *


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, take this for whatever it's worth. I have had epilepsy for most of my life and about a year or so before my first full blown seizure I started noticing this kind of twitching in various muscles. I don't know if I ever had it before. I just remember that because I was asking everyone in my class if they'd ever had anything like it (you could actually see the muscle twitching) and they all said no.


----------

